
Lancet editorial blasts Trump's 'inconsistent and incoherent' Covid-19 response - elorant
https://www.theage.com.au/world/europe/lancet-editorial-blasts-trumps-inconsistent-and-incoherent-coronavirus-response-20200516-p54tj4.html
======
tracer4201
My in-laws are Trump supporters.

They live in a small town in Oklahoma that literally has two stoplights.
There's no job opportunity unless you drive out a couple hours. Even then the
job prospects aren't amazing (for tech anyway) but fine for the cost of
living.

The roads are full of potholes and even the highway that runs through the town
isn't in great shape. When you enter the town, there are a series of speed
limit signs just after going over a hill, all in in proximity to one another.
They're used as speed traps.

The high school my husband attended didn't offer math higher than Algebra 2,
but they do have a basketball gym and football stadium. The high school sports
are about as much the town has going on–seriously, the last time we visited
them, our in-laws insisted we go with them to watch the football game. They
were _extremely_ excited to watch the half-time show. The high school band had
maybe a couple dozen kids?

Trump's gotten through to folks like my in-laws. They honestly believe that
Trump is perfect, that nothing he's ever been accused of has happened, and if
it did happen, he was setup by George Soros, Hillary Clinton, and Barack
Obama, and that all three of them are allied with the Mexicans and Muslims.
Also, Mexicans and Muslims are evil. I'm literally repeating a conversation
from the dinner table.

They insist I watch Sean Hannity and read the Bible.

I guess the point of this long post is that Trump's response to Covid-19,
however well or horrible it is/was, is completely irrelevant to this group of
voter. As horrible as it may sound, I honestly wish my in-laws didn't have the
right to vote. The notion that they have a say in shaping the world that my
child will grow up in is a bit terrifying.

~~~
jakeogh
Just say it, you think you are smarter than them, and therefore you want to
make decisions for them by taking away their freedom to vote. It's textbook
history.

~~~
tracer4201
I don’t think I’m smarter than them, but I don’t want their vote in a sparse
populated rural area to count more than mine. You’re resorting to a personal
attack. Hopefully mods can sort you out.

I won’t engage with you any further. Good luck!

~~~
jakeogh
"I honestly wish my in-laws didn't have the right to vote."

~~~
tracer4201
Textbook history is black people, women, and other minorities in this country
faced persecution, oppression, or straight out didn’t have the right to vote.
White men have been running the show, and they’re still more or less running
the show in red states.

~~~
jakeogh
A wise person said "Stripping the disenfranchised of their voting rights is
talk from the 1950s, and should be done away with just like slavery." but you
wouldnt read it.

I am not suprised you brought up skin color.

"didn’t have the right to vote" and yet here you are, "I honestly wish my in-
laws didn't have the right to vote."

~~~
tracer4201
Yeah, I wish my in laws didn’t have the right to vote. Keep writing more and
more about how you’re on some moral pedestal comparing my 95 year old in-laws
right to vote with entire segments of the population being denied the right to
vote based on skin color or gender. It seems to be therapy for you. :)

~~~
dependenttypes
Didn't you say "I won’t engage with you any further. Good luck!" a few post
above? Was it some kind of bluff against jakeogh?

~~~
tracer4201
I changed my mind. Did that physically cause you pain?

You must be in the political camp That insists on ingesting Chlorine to fight
COVID19. Good luck!

~~~
dependenttypes
> You must be in the political camp That insists on ingesting Chlorine to
> fight COVID19.

You think wrong. I simply dislike this kind of behaviour. It kind of the
reminds me of the whole "haha, you are wrong, BLOCKED" form twitter.

Good luck to you too.

~~~
tracer4201
Some unsolicited advice — focus your energy on things you can actually control
and don’t worry about others.

You’re going to be fairly miserable if you engage with every person on the
internet who you disagree with.

